# Left a dozy Dudley at the vets..



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley is being neutered today, I took him in and the vet gave him a pre-med while I was with him - he had laid flat to get a good sniff under the door - then the vet said bring him through here he may start feeling wobbly, I tried to get him up and his legs wouldn't work bless him, his tail still wagged though! I carried him into one of their cages and had to push his bum in - tail still wagging gently. Just got to wait now, its horrible. Vet said they will do him as first op as the pre-med had worked on him so fast, I can phone after midday to see how it went. They will look at his eyes for me as well, one especially has looked quite sore the last couple of days.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh bless dudley! It is such a worry but I am sure he will be fine. Big :hug: for today.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh poor Dudley. Glad his tail was still wagging - let us know when you hear....


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ahh, good luck Dudley xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Aw, will be thinking of you both. i hope all is well.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

How is Dudley doing? 

Hope all went well and the time didn't drag too much for you 

xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope all went well and Dudley is home safe and sound xx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

A dozy Dudley?.....I don't believe it !!
Dawn how is Dudley after the op ?
If there are some side effects like transforming into a well behaved, good mannered, non chewing perfect poo, please let me know and I will book Milo in immediately


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley is home and wearing the cone of shame! I was told he maybe a bit sleepy this eve but he came dashing out as there was another dog in reception and you wouldn't think he'd had anything done! then I just stopped him leaping into the boot of the car and picked him up. Since being home he has had moments of liveliness but definitely a bit more snoozing than usual, have to keep him on a lead in the garden now since he was trying to push his way into a shrub with the cone on! My sister told me to try a diy cone of sorts - more like one of those travel cushions, she said stuff a leg from a pair of tights with something (like a towel) and tie it around his neck, make sure its thick enough that he can't reach the wound, she said it shouldn't drive him as mad as the cone. I liked the sound of it and I think it would be great on a smaller dog, but Dudley is quite long and agile and it would have to be huge before it could stop him (maybe if I had some foam...) and i'd worry that he would strangle himself. Anyway I'm just going back to him now to make a fuss, scratch behind his ears for him and give him a bit of chicken and rice for his first meal in 24 hrs. And Val - I wish I believed in miracles!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Glad he's ok and hope he heals fast! xx


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Aww poor Dudley.. Hope he has a good night. Spoke to Anthony yesterday and he said 'hi' back!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

So pleased he is ok! Bless him and the cone of shame


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha... There's not much keeping young Dudley down 

You'll be relieved its all done though .. Let us know how he goes with the 'cone 

of shame' 

xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad to hear all is well with Dudley. They soon bounce back to normal. Hope he manages to sleep ok with his cone. I think we need some Dudley pics soon! x


----------

